‘Brexit anxiety’ brings queue of patients for psychiatrists - elmar
======
dbond
[http://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/brexit-anxiety-
bring...](http://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/brexit-anxiety-brings-queue-
of-patients-for-psychiatrists-a3292746.html)

~~~
elmar
thanks, something went wrong during the submit :)

